# where to go



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

looking for idea where to go in a week in europe in sept shipping out 1st sept just got back from spain so done france thinking holland lux germanygot to be back in uk for 8th sept for duxford air show


----------



## garfield85 (Jun 10, 2012)

Back from Spain ? South west of France ? Perigord ? Chateaux de la loire ? Brittany ? It is depending what you like to see, to do, to eat, to drink...


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Mosel????

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you've done france? what, all of it? :lol: It's twice the size of the Uk.

How about Loire Valley, Brittany, Nomandie, Alsace, Champagne.....? all within a comforable week's tour from the channel ports.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Are you taking the motorhome to the Duxford show? If you are, where do you stay?

Lesley


----------

